# How to make trivets the dangerous way



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't really care who wears safety glasses or hearing protection. I don't wear those two things very often myself. There are some things however that are just beyond me in this video. I'm not trying to offend anyone or preach but for anyone that is new to woodworking there are some important safety issues in this video.

If whoever posted this video is a member of this forum, sorry to make an example but there are many people here that are VERY new to woodworking.

http://youtu.be/bKzCiu6XaT4


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Someone please help that guy with tablesaw safety.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

That's a pretty sketchy piece of equipment. It does look like he was self taught, I agree with your assessment of unsafe technique. Not using a miter for the crosscut and no throat plate on the saw is a bit scary.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Gary Beasley said:


> That's a pretty sketchy piece of equipment. It does look like he was self taught, I agree with your assessment of unsafe technique. Not using a miter for the crosscut and no throat plate on the saw is a bit scary.


I agree plus it looked like he was going to tip the saw over while pushing piece thru the saw.
Tom


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

How is that guy still alive? I feel bad for him.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Whew.... I had to stop watching....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Good lord, that was scary. To all those people who subscribe to my channel, please, please, please, let me know if I ever do anything stupid like this guy. I found myself counting his digits throughout the video to see if he had all 10. :laughing:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Jeeze! I was cringing the whole time. That was just plain crazy.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

For a guy that wears a wood whisperer t shirt he should know Marc posts shop safety videos as part of his podcast and wouldn't appreciate his shirt being worn to demonstrate such terrible safety


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

That was some scary stuff!! I can't believe the way he pushes that saw over on almost every cut, much less all the other safety violations. I also can't believe he still has all his fingers. Just *WOW*!!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

That was hard to watch. The worst part is that he was cross cutting all of those pieces, and the miter gauge was sitting on the bench in the background the entire time!


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

For the newbys here...... PLEASE do not follow this guy's example of table saw operation


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's fine if he didn't have the throat plate on but use a crosscut sled. Very dangerous table saw techniques indeed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm still shaking my head on someone putting up a video of stupidity. I almost missed what he was making as I was waiting for the board or digits to get launched from the saw.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmm, tells me the video has been removed by the user. Now I wish I had downloaded it to have a perfect example of what to not do.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I guess he didn't like the comments he was getting.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, the video has been removed. For those that never got to see it...it was basically a guy making trivets on a table saw. His table saw had NO throat plate. His fence did not align properly and he used a backer board with clamps to hold his fence in place. His table saw wobbled and looked like it was going to fall over. In one cross-cut he staggered and nearly fell onto the saw. He was cross cutting dimensions that were almost guaranteed to cause a kick-back between the fence and blade.

In the comments there were mentions of a prior video he uploaded in which his band saw was nearly falling over during operation. I never got to view that video.

The whole thing is entirely unfortunate and sad IMO. The guy was sincere and filming a video for a relative to show how he made her the trivets for a gift. It is/was a true example of how accidents happen.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

For what it's worth, the trivets were pretty neat.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> For the newbys here...... PLEASE do not follow this guy's example of table saw operation



will do.:laughing:


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I think this is the first thread where everyone agreed


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm thinking I need to make the same trivet but I'll make it the safe way and add it to my youtube channel.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I'm thinking I need to make the same trivet but I'll make it the safe way and add it to my youtube channel.


Yes please!


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> I'm thinking I need to make the same trivet but I'll make it the safe way and add it to my youtube channel.


Yes, please do.... The concept seemed interesting..... But, I stopped watching when he was using the dado stack with no throat plate...

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------

